# Medical Technician now Closed



## Tiffany0x (24 Jul 2013)

Emailed Ottawa yesterday to inquire as to whether med tech positions were still open or if they were closed, and they informed me that it is now closed.

I asked when it may potentially reopen, just waiting to hear back!


----------



## DAA (24 Jul 2013)

Tiffany0x said:
			
		

> Emailed Ottawa yesterday to inquire as to whether med tech positions were still open or if they were closed, and they informed me that it is now closed.
> 
> I asked when it may potentially reopen, just waiting to hear back!



Closed last week.  And "yes" it may very well re-open later in the year.


----------



## Medtech45 (24 Jul 2013)

So does that mean that they are no longer accepting applications, or, all selections and calls have been made for job offers?


----------



## DAA (24 Jul 2013)

Medtech45 said:
			
		

> So does that mean that they are no longer accepting applications, or, all selections and calls have been made for job offers?



"all selections and calls have been made for job offers"

Nevertheless, when they contact you, is entirely up to them.  I have seen it take up to or more than a month after the fact.......    :facepalm:


----------



## Medtech45 (25 Jul 2013)

To tell us we didn't make it or with an offer. I am still confused sorry.


----------



## DAA (25 Jul 2013)

Medtech45 said:
			
		

> To tell us we didn't make it or with an offer. I am still confused sorry.



If you are selected, they will contact you.  If your not selected and there are still positions available, they will not contact you. 

Once you have been Merit Listed, you should try and maintain contact with your CFRC every 3-4 weeks.


----------



## Medtech45 (25 Jul 2013)

Thank you. I thought I missed out. I do maintain contact and the cf is in the process of completing my PLAR.  That was started one month ago. I have been merit listed since march.  Thanks again for the info.


----------



## DAA (25 Jul 2013)

Medtech45 said:
			
		

> Thank you. I thought I missed out. I do maintain contact and the cf is in the process of completing my PLAR.  That was started one month ago. I have been merit listed since march.  Thanks again for the info.



I hate to break the news but you can't be Merit Listed without the PLAR being completed.  Are you sure it is a PLAR and not something else???


----------



## Medtech45 (25 Jul 2013)

I have a letter that says I was merit listed in march. On June 16 I got a call from my RC asking for a copy of my licence as some provinces you have to renew your license every year.  Not in Ontario. They told me they were working on an offer and yes it was a PLAR. Now I am really confused and concerned.


----------



## DAA (25 Jul 2013)

Medtech45 said:
			
		

> I have a letter that says I was merit listed in march. On June 16 I got a call from my RC asking for a copy of my licence as some provinces you have to renew your license every year.  Not in Ontario. They told me they were working on an offer and yes it was a PLAR. Now I am really confused and concerned.



Maybe it is just a "follow-up" of some sort, which can happen from time to time.  If they told you that you're merit listed, then you most likely are.


----------



## Medtech45 (25 Jul 2013)

Thanks for all the info. Hopefully they will complete the PLAR or the follow up shortly. Last week when I called it hadn't been completed yet.  Has anyone else received an offer for med tech yet?


----------



## Tiffany0x (25 Jul 2013)

DAA said:
			
		

> "all selections and calls have been made for job offers"
> 
> Nevertheless, when they contact you, is entirely up to them.  I have seen it take up to or more than a month after the fact.......    :facepalm:



So people could have been chosen but not contacted yet? I was surprised I didn't get called because after my interview my captain told me that he had to check over my score again because of how high it was. He told me that I would pretty well definitely get a call. Then again, he could have just been saying that, lol.


----------



## DAA (25 Jul 2013)

Tiffany0x said:
			
		

> So people could have been chosen but not contacted yet? I was surprised I didn't get called because after my interview my captain told me that he had to check over my score again because of how high it was. He told me that I would pretty well definitely get a call. Then again, he could have just been saying that, lol.



It all depends on your CFRC.  Some will contact the applicant the very next day, for some other RC's it may take then a week or more.

There is really no rhyme or reason behind this that I can see.   

There was one member here at army.ca who was offered a DEO position in Nov 12.  His RC told him he should count himself lucky for even getting an offer, seeing as he didn't accept the previous offer given back in Aug 12.  His response "What are you talking about, I was never contacted about any offer in Aug 12?"


----------



## Medtech45 (25 Jul 2013)

My Captain told me the same thing after my CFAT. I was within the top 3 nationally. Finger crossed we get the call Tiffany0x!  Good luck to you.


----------



## Tiffany0x (16 Aug 2013)

I JUST GOT THE CALL. IT MUST BE OPEN! I START BASIC ON THE 2ND.

I'm happy, crying, nervous, shaking, everything!


----------



## Jarnhamar (16 Aug 2013)

Hit the gym and start running.


----------



## Tiffany0x (16 Aug 2013)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> Hit the gym and start running.



Ahhh I know! haha.. it's hitting me now, I NEED MORE TIME lol.


----------



## AgentSmith (17 Aug 2013)

You should have started running a long time ago.


----------



## Tiffany0x (17 Aug 2013)

AgentSmith said:
			
		

> You should have started running a long time ago.



Obviously I did, lol. But I would think that unless someone was an Olympic runner or a track star, they wish they could have a bit more time to get even better lol. It's the anxiety of the whole thing. I am a lot better at running than I used to be, but I still need work of course.


----------



## krustyrl (17 Aug 2013)

Congratulations and good luck on BMQ.


----------



## Colta (2 Sep 2013)

Congrats and have fun at BMQ! My application was just sent to my local CFRC and they said that the med tech trade was closed again... So, I'm being processed for my second choice, but I'm hoping that it reopens soon.


----------



## nn1988 (20 Sep 2013)

To prospective and current Med. Techs, here's an "AMA"-ASK ME ANYTHING- that was recently done on Reddit by a Med. Technician CPL.

http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/1mruvf/iama_medic_in_the_canadian_army_ama/


----------

